# Stihl 250C spark plug wire:  did I break it?



## velvetfoot (Apr 22, 2010)

..or is that the way it's supposed to be?

I didn't force the boot off the plug - pried it a little.

I'm hoping it's supposed to poke in the side of the cable, but I've never seen anything like that on a car.

Thanks.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 22, 2010)

That looks broke to me.


----------



## Scott in IN (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope it's not broke.  

The little 'pokey' part sticks into the spark plug wire and the little round 'springy' part goes over the top of the spark plug (when it's in the boot).  I did the same thing to mine last year, it will go back together with some work.  Just push the 'springy' part back into the boot and you might have to make a new hole for the sharp 'pokey' part in the plug wire.  

It's not a big deal.....


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Scott.  It looked like the end of the wire was broken, but then I saw the hole is the wire.  That assembly looks expensive!


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 22, 2010)

Put the pokey thing back into the hole and slip a short bit of heatshrink tubing over it to hold it on so that you can shove it back into the boot with ease.


----------



## Scott in IN (Apr 22, 2010)

I found what worked best for me was to put the springy part back into the boot leaving about 1/4" of the pokey part exposed.  I'd just stick the pokey part into the hole in the plug wire and push the entire assembly back into the boot.  I'm sure there are more technical terms for the pokey and springy parts but you get the point (and it kind of cracked me up as I was typing it).


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 22, 2010)

The pointy thingy is called a vampire tap but not sure what the springy thingy is.


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 22, 2010)

A bit of dish soap will help slide the rubber boot back on. Just keep any moisture out of the insulator around your ignition cable. If you have lithium grease handy then that will work better. It will also help the boot slide back over the plug. 
Have fun.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the tips.

I wonder if there's a secret to not taking the springy thing off when taking the boot off the plug.
As I said, I tried to be careful.


----------

